# World Cup Qualifying 10 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 5, 2009)

*Zone Europe*
10 Oct 15:00 Finland v Wales 1.80 3.50 4.00   
10 Oct 16:00 Belarus v Kazakhstan 1.30 4.50 9.50  
10 Oct 16:00 Russia v Germany 2.50 3.20 2.62   
10 Oct 16:15 Ukraine v England 2.70 3.30 2.40  
10 Oct 16:45 Luxembourg v Switzerland 21.00 8.00 1.083  
10 Oct 17:00 Armenia v Spain 13.00 5.50 1.20  
10 Oct 17:00 Estonia v Bosnia-Herzegovina 6.50 4.00 1.44   
10 Oct 18:00 Cyprus v Bulgaria 5.00 3.60 1.61   
10 Oct 18:00 Montenegro v Georgia 1.72 3.50 4.33 
10 Oct 19:00 Denmark v Sweden 2.20 3.25 3.0  
10 Oct 19:00 Israel v Moldova 1.20 6.00 11.00  
10 Oct 19:00 Liechtenstein v Azerbaijan 3.10 3.40 2.10   
10 Oct 19:30 Austria v Lithuania 1.75 3.60 4.00  
10 Oct 19:30 Czech Republic v Poland 1.50 3.80 6.00  
10 Oct 19:30 Greece v Latvia 1.28 5.00 8.50  
10 Oct 19:30 Serbia v Romania 1.50 3.80 6.00  
10 Oct 19:30 Slovakia v Slovenia 1.90 2.80 4.75   
10 Oct 19:45 Belgium v Turkey 3.50 3.25 2.00 
10 Oct 20:00 France v Faroe Islands 1.01 13.00 41.00     
10 Oct 20:00 Rep of Ireland v Italy 3.10 3.00 2.30   
10 Oct 20:45 Portugal v Hungary 1.20 6.00 11.00

*South America*
10 Oct 23:00 Argentina v Peru  1.14 6.50 15.00   
10 Oct 23:00 Colombia v Chile  2.10 3.25 3.25   
10 Oct 23:00 Ecuador v Uruguay  1.83 3.40 3.80 + 
10 Oct 23:00 Venezuela v Paraguay  2.20 3.30 3.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 7, 2009)

Cyprus vs Bulgaria
Well, I am from Bulgaria and I know exactly how things are with the bulgarian team. The national team is crap, and according to the coach we will play with "young hopes", odds are already falling in favor of Cyprus, get in while you can. Bulgaria is a team with very good players, but the stars doesn't care about the team, they just come here to visit discotheques and relax a little. Cyprus is a team that fights a lot, I expect 3 points for them.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the best bet is Austria to beat Lithuania 
It's Austria at home against one of the outsiders and the odds are quite good. I don't think they will miss the win at home.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 8, 2009)

Denmark - Sweden

Sweden is in need of points to stay in contention for the play offs. Denmark are really on a good run and 1 point for them is not a bad situation. Sweden will try to get the 3 points, but my prediction is a draw. Possibly 1-1.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 8, 2009)

Ukraine v England 

Do you think England will win this match and let Croatia in the play offs?
No! That's why I think England won't play with fire and will let Ukraine win, Croatia did a massive ego hit to England by shutting the door to the Euro cup. Now England stand a chance to return the favor by losing to Ukraine.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 8, 2009)

Venezuela v Paraguay 

Only 3 points will let Venezuela in contention for the top spots. Paraguay has already qualified, the interesting thing is that in the last qualifications Venezuela was playing at home against Paraguay, the venezuelans already qualified by that time so Paraguay won that match and also qualified, now in the reversed situation I think Paraguay owes a little to Venezuela. 
Venezuela @2.2
Bet365


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 10, 2009)

It will be interesting to see todays matches, only a little left ...


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 10, 2009)

I was right about both Ukraine over England and Cyprus over Bulgaria. That was too good, thanks for the applauses gentlemen  :twisted:


----------



## okosh (Oct 11, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> I was right about both Ukraine over England and *Cyprus over Bulgaria. That was too good, thanks for the applauses gentlemen*  :twisted:



Thank you for the nice profit I made on Cyprus @ 4.4 with betfair


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 11, 2009)

You are welcome, milking the bookies is my passion


----------



## okosh (Oct 11, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> You are welcome, milking the bookies is my passion



Keep the great tips coming and I'll also keep milking them  :mrgreen:


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll try, but it's hard to be on good level, maybe you should miss my next tips


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 23, 2009)

hey people keep giving tips, i always keep ur tips in mind while betting... :ugeek:


----------



## peleus (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't wait. I mean, nothing ever tops the sports today like the World cup.


----------



## Yvette (Dec 17, 2013)

peleus said:


> I can't wait. I mean, nothing ever tops the sports today like the World cup.


same here, buddy and let's see whether a European team could be able to fight for the title, i bet for South America once again


----------

